# DreamForge Games Leviathan Mortis model first build pics



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Some of you may have seen this DreamForge model in the making, the first casts have now been done and produced this monster!

Apparently it is roughly twice as tall as a rhino is long (that old traditional 40k yardstick of measurement... ) and comes in at $350. Most importantly for converters and titan fans all of the weapon options will be sold separately, eventually (there are a bunch of options including a gatling cannon apparently).

More pics here.

I think the model itself is pretty good, if a little over the impulse buy price bracket. The separate weapon options will be worth watching out for too. What do you think?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is the single greatest thing I have seen in the past week by far. Good find.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats very nice, damn fine work!$350, seems alot though for 9.5 inch model


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn thats awesome.... but yeah... the price tags a little hefty.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow if only i was a multi zillionaire


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

wow that thing is so cool


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you know if that was plastic and £50 they would sell thousands


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> you know if that was plastic and £50 they would sell thousands


For £50 I would buy two or three to convert and use as Chaos Knight class titans. 

Not sure about the Scythe weapon but the promise of Gatling weapons and others is interesting though.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

hmmm lovely model, has scope for a mean Ork Mek unit, but alas £220-£230 is a little high taking id have to get it mailed here too so your almost at Warhound Prices, and personaly £220 is 30 more Killa Kanns, or 9 more Deff Dreds for my apoc army , hmmmmm 30 more Kill Kans, if I didnt eat for 2 months........


Just found these on the same blog, pics of the parts




























http://dreamforge-games.blogspot.com/2010/04/one-if-by-land-two-if-by-sea-leviathans.html


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks really nice, shame about the price.

As an aside, I don't seem to be able to find a place to buy their regular models. I've checked out their site and I can only seem to get onto one page with a add to basket link, and that doesn't show the model.

Anyone with a link like to share?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Their web page is not functional at the moment, particularly the shopping cart bit. Have a look at this page if you want more.
http://dreamforge-games.blogspot.com/2010/12/leviathan-mortis-first-build-actual.html
I am quite interested in this as an alternative chaos warhound. It is about the right size. I read somewhere that it is about 240mm tall and it works out at around the same price. It is just a shame that there is no ccw option for the warhound. Shame to have to replace those cool arms.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Really sweet, yet too expensive. I would like to get my hands of one though...maybe next year christmas...


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

The crusader helm 
*Looks like something you could find in the Grey Knights arsenal*
F**k'n beautiful


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The first of these sold at an ebay auction for almost US$600. The demand is certainly there. I am considering getting one to stand in as a khorne lord of battle. The size and weapon config with the gatling is about right and there is a gw datasheet for it. Win. Won't be buying an auction one though. Will wait for production.


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

That is pretty sweet, but I would need one heck of an excuse to drop that amount on one.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been watching his blog and it looks like he will open for pre-orders in about 3 weeks. The first batch(preorders) will likley be discounted due to a bulk run. By about $50-$75 which would be nice. I will certainly be getting one with a mauler claw and a gatling. There is an image up for the crusader with the extra leg and arm armor and the executioners sword.








If that isn't a GK titan then I don't know what is.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

......Well now theres a Solution to the lack of Knight Class Titan models!


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

They were talking about a 15mm model 4,6'' tall. Anyone knows about that?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

lol 300$ for that thing... Its really nothing special its just REALLY BIG


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The 15mm scale ones will be about the size of the dreadknight. should be along in the next run. Probably several months away.


----------

